# Timing my meals?



## Ronin74 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm trying to get myself back in shape, and- aside from regular exercise and rest- something that always helped me was to eat the prescribed 5-6 small meals per day, about every three hours. However, in doing that, I've also found that if I miss a meal, or go too long of a time between meals, I'm usually hit with a migraine that lasts for a good while. So I normally never miss a meal. However, I currently work at a cafe that can get pretty busy, and at best is unpredictable. So it's never set when I have my breaks. My first is usually two to three hours after I start, and from there- depending on how many hours I'm scheduled- I never know when my next break is coming around.

Now, when I say it gets busy, I mean that stepping off the floor for five minutes to scarf down some food (even a granola bar) can hinder the workflow. So what I'm asking is, is there a way to maintain a healthy eating schedule while having a job where my break time isn't set? Would it be ideal for me to schedule my meals (and workouts) around my work schedule?


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 3, 2009)

eat a bigger meal prior to working. i know the restaurant industry, and it's hectic. but you should also see it as a lot of physical exertion; which it is... so i suggest preparing for it with some good fuel.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 3, 2009)

So perhaps like a good-sized meal before work, and just "refueling" as needed until my shift is done?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 3, 2009)

When I worked in a restaurant, we could pretty well time the rushes; few lasted three hours.  Can you maybe eat before a rush so that you can make it through?


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 3, 2009)

yep. i worked as a bike guide and rode a LOT. So I had to listen to my body and take in the calories necessary to keep me energized all day. I would also keep granola bars in my bag so if I did start feeling low, I'd get some instant energy to keep me going until the next meal.

Oh yeah, I also suggest adding a lot of fruits and veggies to your diet, and going through the grocery store and do your best not to buy things with preservatives.

In the end, you'll learn to cook better, and healthier. When I got off the fast-food, instant gratification way of eating, I noticed that I was a happier person because of that. I "worked" for every meal and that gave me a lot of satisfaction.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 3, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> When I worked in a restaurant, we could pretty well time the rushes; few lasted three hours. Can you maybe eat before a rush so that you can make it through?


 
We used to be able to time our rushes, but for some reason (my guess is the economy) our rushes have been unpredictable since before the holidays.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think that scarfing down a well balanced nutrition bar is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 5, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> I think that scarfing down a well balanced nutrition bar is probably the best way to go.


Sadly, sometimes those minutes don't come around for a while.


----------



## Flea (Mar 5, 2009)

Ronin, have you ever been checked for hypoglycemia?


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 5, 2009)

No, I haven't. In fact, I haven't even been to a physician in quite some time. I spent a few years not being able to find jobs with insurance benefits, and so I got by on visits to clinics and alternative medicine. Now that I do have benefits, I just haven't taken advantage of them.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Mar 6, 2009)

First rule-
EAT BREAKFAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also have a nutty schedule, and I also used to work in the restaurant business.  My two pennies for quick meals:

Bananas
Walnuts
Almonds
Emergen "C" packets (powdered minerals)
Yogurt
Milk always get a bad rap, but drink a glass of whole milk, it's like you died and went to heaven.
Rice and canned fish (tuna, sardines, etc)
Any cooked vegetable thing made in a crock pot
Don't get all obsessed with non-fat stuff.  If you are training, you need good fats for your joints


----------

